# TESTING CANON EOS-5DS by : CPN.



## surapon (Feb 27, 2015)

Dear Friend

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eberhard_schuy_on_the_eos_5ds.do?utm_source=newsletter_february_4_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Feb 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 28, 2015)

Not the camera for me but I think there will be a lot of people who are going to be very impressed with this new beastie! The studio, landscape boys and girls are going to be looking very hard at this new toy!


----------



## janewolowitz (Mar 8, 2015)

hi.. I am new here.,,,,


----------



## e17paul (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen very little excitement about having effectively a 7D with its extra reach and a 5D with its full frame goodness all in the same camera. That surprises me.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 8, 2015)

I had hands-on with one of the pre-production models on Friday. The new shutter mechanism in quite incredible. The normal shutter sounds like silent shutter does on other bodies and the silent shutter is even better. In churches, libraries, nature or other places where silence is desirable the new shutter design is very useful.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 8, 2015)

I haven't found a need to upgrade since my 5DII and 7D combo. This camera will most likely get my money!


----------



## FEBS (Mar 8, 2015)

janewolowitz said:


> hi.. I am new here.,,,,



Welcome on CR

If you might have a question you can always start a thread and of course you can answer and give your opinion on others to. Have a nice time over here.


----------

